# Köderfrage



## Henryhst (4. Dezember 2010)

Habe grade mal bissel in meinen alten kisten rumgekramt und haben ein paar alte ..ELBE TORSK.. gefunden!Der sieht finde ich fast so aus wie der gno(komisch hmm) von falkfish also müste der doch auch was sein für Mefo oder?

Lg Henryhst


----------



## barschkönig (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*

Hmm wirklich sehr ähnlich zum Gno, versuchs einfach mal mit dem:vik:


----------



## volkerm (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*

Herrlich,

schön dunkel, Form passt auch; binde den am 16. doch gleich mal dran.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*

Interessante Farbe, schön mit Punkten und windschnittige Form.
Einen ähnlichen Köder hatte ich mal (zu Zeiten, als es die DDR noch gab) und der hatte an der Rückseite einen Bleikern. War halb Pilker halb Blinker.
In der Peene habe ich damit mal Zander gefangen.

Probier den Köder einfach aus. Wenn die Bedingungen stimmen, z.B. Lichtverhältnisse, dann kann es durchaus fuzen.

TL
Rolf


----------



## Angel_Christian (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*

Er kommt dem gno in der Farbe Herbstfarben sehr nah.Der sollte die Mefos schon in den Kescher bringen. . .

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Andi Elbe (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*

Wenn man an den Köder glaubt, fängt der auch Fisch!!
Ohne Vertrauen in das Blech braucht man die Köder gar nicht montieren #6


----------



## volkerm (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*

Montieren, losgehen, fangen.
Das Ding fängt nicht schlechter, als die Internet- gehypten Spezialköder für 8 Euronen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## xfishbonex (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*



volkerma schrieb:


> Montieren, losgehen, fangen.
> Das Ding fängt nicht schlechter, als die Internet- gehypten Spezialköder für 8 Euronen.
> 
> Grüße
> ...


 #6genau 
im www fängst du keine fische 
nur der köder der in der welle spielt fängt fische :g 
also versuchen 
ein kollege von mir baut aus ess läufeln blinker und die gehen ab wie schmitz katze lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Interessante Farbe, schön mit Punkten und windschnittige Form.
> Einen ähnlichen Köder hatte ich mal (zu Zeiten, als es die DDR noch gab) und der hatte an der Rückseite einen Bleikern. War halb Pilker halb Blinker.
> In der Peene habe ich damit mal Zander gefangen.
> 
> ...


 hallo rolf das mit den licht verhältnissen muß du mir mal erklären


----------



## volkerm (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*

Es steht mir weit fern, Rolf das Wasser abzugraben, aber Rost und Gammel auf den Blinkern helfen oft.
Wir fischen oft- oder meist- zu grell und zu hell.
Welcher Fisch, der nicht gefressen möchte, tarnt sich nicht?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Marcus van K (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*



volkerma schrieb:


> Welcher Fisch, der nicht gefressen möchte, tarnt sich nicht?



vielleicht ein KeinTarnFisch |krach:

nichts genaues weiß man nicht.....

Hey Rolf, mach mal den erklärBär ;+

Ansonsten n frohen zweiten Advent......


----------



## volkerm (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*

Ich hatte es mehr als einmal in Irland durch.
Unauffällig fängt besser.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Henryhst (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*

Naja habe diesen köder damals iwann ma in der Garage von meinem Opa gefunden glaube da liegen noch paar stück.Denke ich mal das die dinger noch aus DDR zeiten sind, auf der rückseite ist auch der bleikern hat wie mefohunter sagte.aber haben kein ROST außer drillinge... naja denn werde ich ihn mal mit paar neuen sprengringen und Drillingen bestücken.

Lg Henryhst


----------



## Tewi (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*

Dann lass mal hören wie die Teile gefangen haben!!!!

Bin gespannt!


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*

Es handelt sich also hier um das von mir vermutete Model.
Ich denke mal, daß dieser Köder zum Spinnfischen vom Land aus eher ungeeignet ist. Zumindest an den "normalen Stränden".
Du müßtest den Köder schon sehr sehr schnell führen um einen Grundkontakt zu vermeiden. Unter den z.Z. vorherschenden Witterungsverhältnissen meiner Meinung nach nicht die beste Taktik eine Trutte zu verführen.
Natürlich hat eine Mefo kein Problem solche Geschwindigkeiten zu erreichen, aber bei der Witterung z.Z. eher unwarscheinlich, daß sie es gerne macht.

Nun der "Erklärbär".  

Ich habe gerade im klaren Wasser oder eben bei Sonnenschein die besten Erfolge erziehlt, wenn ich einen Köder in "Schockfarbe" montiert habe. Egal ob beim Blinkern vom Land aus, oder beim Schleppen vom Boot.

Mit dieser Erfahrung stehe ich nicht alleine da, wie etliche ähnliche Schilderungen durch andere Angler in der Presse beweisen.
Und nicht nur in einem, sondern in verschiedenen Heften.

War es aber bewölkt, oder das Wasser leicht getrübt, dann hatte ich deutlich mehr Bisse auf natürliche Dekors.

Ausnahme:  Sehr stark getrübtes Wasser. Da habe ich mit sehr hellen Farben, z.B. weis, sehr gute Erfolge erziehlt.

TL
Rolf


----------



## Henryhst (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*

@Mefohunter84

Welche farben, köder würdest du mir denn für den saisonstart am 15,12 raten?Bin für jeden tip dankbar=).
Und welcher Strand Rügen oder lieber aufm Darß...Darß fährt sich von hst besser?!

Lg Henryhst


----------



## xfishbonex (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*



Henryhst schrieb:


> @Mefohunter84
> 
> Welche farben, köder würdest du mir denn für den saisonstart am 15,12 raten?Bin für jeden tip dankbar=).
> Und welcher Strand Rügen oder lieber aufm Darß...Darß fährt sich von hst besser?!
> ...


PINK :gPINK geht Immer


----------



## goeddoek (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*

Moin Henry #h

Mag sein, dass das ein "DDR-Nachbau" ist. Der original Elbe Torsk ist aber ein echter Norweger. Die Firma ELBE aus Norwegen machte schon immer richtig schöne Blinker. Gehören jetzt ( soweit ich weiß - also keine Gewähr   ) zu Rapala 

> http://www.stramline.no/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=61&products_id=11162


----------



## bamse34 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> PINK :gPINK geht Immer


 
Das musste jetzt ja kommen!!!!!!!!!!!!!:q:q


----------



## goeddoek (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*

Ich hatte absichtlich keinen Kommentar dazu geschrieben :q :q


----------



## Rosi (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*



volkerma schrieb:


> Wir fischen oft- oder meist- zu grell und zu hell.
> Welcher Fisch, der nicht gefressen möchte, tarnt sich nicht?
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Neene das ist zu pauschal. Grad im kalten Wasser finde ich Signalfarben top. Giftgrün, feuerorange, pink oder klassisch rot/schwarz. Am liebsten mit glitzerndem Silberbauch. Aufmerksamkeit sollen die Dinger erzeugen.

Im warmen Sommerwasser trifft deine Behauptung eher zu.


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*



Rosi schrieb:


> Neene das ist zu pauschal. Grad im kalten Wasser finde ich Signalfarben top. Giftgrün, feuerorange, pink oder klassisch rot/schwarz. Am liebsten mit glitzerndem Silberbauch. Aufmerksamkeit sollen die Dinger erzeugen.
> 
> Im warmen Sommerwasser trifft deine Behauptung eher zu.



Joh Rosi, so ist`s!

TL
Rolf


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*



Henryhst schrieb:


> @Mefohunter84
> 
> Welche farben, köder würdest du mir denn für den saisonstart am 15,12 raten?Bin für jeden tip dankbar=).
> Und welcher Strand Rügen oder lieber aufm Darß...Darß fährt sich von hst besser?!
> ...



Sollten die Temperaturen so bleiben, dann die erwähnten grellen Farben. Auch an Rosi`s Aufzählung kannst Du Dich orientieren.
Bei der Strandwahl würde ich die aktuelle Wassertemperaturen im Auge behalten und dann die Entscheidung treffen.
Hier der Link:
*http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/wOWasserMess.htm*
Einfach auf den gewünschten Ort oder bei der Karte auf den Punkt klicken und schon wird Dir geholfen.

TL
Rolf


----------



## Forelle97 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*

Ja,der sieht dem Gno echt ähnlich... Ich denke mit dem Müsstest du gut fangen...


----------



## Brikz83 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*

Also Rosi hat Salzwasser im Blut....Anhand des Bindstübchens hab ich damals meine Blinker zusammengestellt...und es bis heute nicht bereut. :m


----------



## Tomasz (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*

Ich kann mich auch noch erinnern mit diesen Teilen vor über 20 Jahren im Osten geangelt zu haben. Dann sind sie irgendwann nicht mehr aus den Fluten aufgetaucht und waren auch bald aus meinem Gedächtnis verschwunden. 
Mein Vater hatte dann mal Jahre später welche in Schweden gekauft und siehe da, sie fangen immer noch ganz hervorragend. 

http://img541.*ih.us/img541/994/orginalp.jpg
*Dieser Elbe Torsk ist schon über 10 Jahre alt und in dieser Farbkombi heute nicht mehr erhältlich*

Allerdings fangen sie eher Dorsche, da sie durch den angenieteten Bleikern doch relativ schwer sind und daher sehr tief fischen. Sie taumeln bei Spinstops ganz hervorragend und dann knallen auch die Dorsche rein. Bevorzugte Farbe war in der Dämmerung ein angerosteter Elbe Torsk in der Farbkombi Schwarz-Silber gestreift mit rotem Kopf. Diese Kombi gibt es zwar nicht mehr zu kaufen, lässt sich aber mit Edding ganz gut nachzeichnen.

http://img192.*ih.us/img192/4650/elbemittorsk.jpg
*Diese Farbkombi ist aber super für Dorsche in der Dämmerung * 

Die Blinker waren allerdings auch in Schweden immer schwer zu bekommen, so dass ich mich stets wahnsinnig gefreut hatte, wenn ich welche an den Stränden finden konnte. Und das kam oft vor, wo mit Dorschen zu rechnen war. 

http://img441.*ih.us/img441/3879/elbetorskundwiggler.jpg
*Gefunden am Strand von Gotland. Ein Elbe Torsk und ein Verwandter der Wiggler.*

 Im letzten Sommer war ich in Norwegen und hatte mir dort eine handvoll Elbe Torsk nachgekauft.
Hier mal ein Link zum aktuellen Katalog des Herstellers:
http://www.elbe.no/fisk/produkter/sluker/elbesluker/8429/no


Gruß


Tomasz


----------



## Reverend Mefo (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Das musste jetzt ja kommen!!!!!!!!!!!!!:q:q



Ja, wer nur püinke Garnele fischt, der fängt zu 100% auch auf pinke Garnele! Top Köder also, Andre :m


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> PINK :gPINK geht Immer



ohne Worte


----------



## Reverend Mefo (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*

Igitt :q


----------



## volkerm (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*

Au au,

wo soll die Kälte denn noch hinführen?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## xfishbonex (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*



MEERESLEHRLING schrieb:


> ohne Worte


 Der geht ab wie schmitz katze :ggeiles teil |supergrilg andre


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*



volkerma schrieb:


> Au au,
> 
> wo soll die Kälte denn noch hinführen?
> 
> ...




Moin Moin 
sie sind nu zu zweit :vik:
darf ich Vorstellen MR & MRS PINK


----------



## Reverend Mefo (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*

Na, da sehe ich ja ganz klar Bratpfannenalarm #6

Oder hast Du Deiner Perle den jetzt fehlenden Nagellack ersetzt?


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfrage*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Na, da sehe ich ja ganz klar Bratpfannenalarm #6
> 
> Oder hast Du Deiner Perle den jetzt fehlenden Nagellack ersetzt?



Nagellack#d nee bin aus der Branche :vik:
und ich sag Euch das Frühjahr wird *Pink*


----------

